#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Engineering Spreadsheets & Presentations >  >  >  Trunnion Calculation spreadSheet

## mohammed21

Brothers, 
I am looking for Trunnion Calculation SpreadSheet, if anyone has please share.


Thanks in advanceSee More: Trunnion Calculation spreadSheet

----------


## DavidL

Hi 
Just use google:
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Or a master thesis FEA vs kellogg
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
There are different load factors for the hoop stress in the references above

Does anyone use EN 13480-3 ch 11 for checking trunnions?

----------


## mohammed21

I'm looking for Spreadsheet not PDF, please share excel Spreadsheet if anyone has.
regards,

----------


## suniel

Dear,

I am beginning my career in stress, i am not able to understand concept of trunion calculation,if u have any documents that can help me understanding the concept, please help me out.. 

u can send me at sunielshaha@gmail.com

thanks in advance.

----------


## DSB123

suniel,
         You are not alone in not understanding concept of trunnion design. There are many trunnion design spreadsheets out there and I would probably say that 75% of them are incorrectly coded with the rest vastly underestimating the stress within the pipe wall. Take care. A lot of the spreadsheets have been plagerised from others with the plagerists not knowing the background theory or the limitations of the Kellog "Choking model" approach.

----------


## namasral

some of the calc do not really concern on the WRC 297 and 107 requirement. For the Z-axis moment esp. Correct me if I'm wrong.....
for some cases, I do check with PVElite on the stresses act upon the trunnion.
thanks

----------

